# Error al Compilar lineakd (C++)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas.

Tengo este error al intentar compilar esta aplicacion

```
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/lineakd-0.9.0-r1/work/lineakd-0.9/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/lineakd-0.9.0-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  lineakd-0.9.0-r1.ebuild, line 32:   Called econf '--disable-debug' '--with-x'

  ebuild.sh, line 586:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/lineakd-0.9.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Por lo que estuve buscando tiene que ver con cpp

Intente compilar BCPP pero tengo otro error

```

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking for C++ compiler default output... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
```

Mi Gcc-config lo tengo asi

```
 [1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *
```

Cualquier consulta o dato que falte por favor solicitenlo. Les agradezco de antemano.

----------

## i92guboj

Empieza pegando tu emerge --info, a ver si hay algo extraño en tus c/cxx/ldflags.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

```
Tuxito pablo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 14 Sep 2007 22:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es es_AR us"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 7zip X aac aalib alsa amr arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection scanner sdl session speex spell spl ssl tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_AR us" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa via"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Me parece que este error tiene que ver con lo mismo.

```
>> Emerging (12 of 55) app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/distfiles/qemu-0.9.0.tar.gz'

--23:18:44--  http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/distfiles/qemu-0.9.0.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/qemu-0.9.0.tar.gz'

Resolviendo gentoo.localhost.net.ar... 200.43.193.199

Connecting to gentoo.localhost.net.ar|200.43.193.199|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 1.901.741 (1.8M) [application/x-tar]

100%[============================================================>] 1.901.741    119.66K/s    ETA 00:00

23:19:00 (119.26 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/qemu-0.9.0.tar.gz' saved [1901741/1901741]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking qemu-0.9.0.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * qemu requires gcc-3 in order to build and work correctly

 * please compile it switching to gcc-3.

 * We are aware that qemu can guess a gcc-3 but this feature

 * could be harmful.

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 714:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  qemu-softmmu-0.9.0.ebuild, line 47:   Called die

!!! gcc 4 cannot build qemu

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/temp/build.log
```

----------

## ekz

```
 * qemu requires gcc-3 in order to build and work correctly

 * please compile it switching to gcc-3.

 * We are aware that qemu can guess a gcc-3 but this feature

 * could be harmful.
```

No, este error no tiene nada que ver, es sólo que qemu no puede ser compilado con gcc4, así que para instalarlo hay que emerger gcc3 y cambiarlo por el momento con gcc config

El error que mencionas en tu primer post, yo lo tuve hace un tiempo y era causado por unas flags agresivas, pero no veo ninguna en tu emerge --info.

SAludos

PD: Al final no era por las flags,aqui está mi hilo

----------

## i92guboj

El error de kqemu no está relacionado, como dice ekz. Simplemente kqemu no es compatible con gcc 4.x y necesitas tener gcc 3.x para poder compilarlo.

Volviendo al problema original, ¿es el único paquete que falla? ¿compilan bien los demás? (sin tener en cuenta kqemu).

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Si, los demas van bien. elegi gcc 3.x para todos los paquetes, me parece ahi falle no? deberia volver a poner gcc 4.x? con ese cambio arregle el problema anterior pero tengo esa duda.

Gracias y perdonen las vueltas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Si, los demas van bien. elegi gcc 3.x para todos los paquetes, me parece ahi falle no? deberia volver a poner gcc 4.x? con ese cambio arregle el problema anterior pero tengo esa duda.
> 
> Gracias y perdonen las vueltas.

 

gcc 3.x es solo para emerger kqemu. El resto de paquetes puedes compilarlos con gcc 4.x. De todas formas, esto no debería tener nada que ver con tu error. Puedes tener dos versiones de gcc instaladas y cambiar de una a otra con gcc config, eso no es ningún problema.

----------

## i92guboj

Cosas que puedes probar es a re-seleccionar tu compilador 4.x con eselect. También puede ser que haya algo mal en alguno de los archivos relacionados con el compilador en /etc/env.d y gcc-config on lo esté poniendo bien.

Las cflags corruptas son también causa de esto a veces, pero si el resto de paquetes compila, entonces no puede ser eso. (una de las más comunes es -0<n> por -O<n>). Hay más cosas que pueden causar esto, hasta un compilador corrupto, pero no parece tu caso. Tampoco conozco nada de lineakd, así que no se...

EDIT. cambiado eselect por gcc-config. Eselect no hace esto ya (en realidad nunca lo hizo muy bien  :Razz:  ).

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias. Lo hice con gcc-config "version de gcc" para la version 4.1.2 

Les aviso con que me encuentro estoy recompilando unos cuantos paquetes. 

la opcion -O o -0 esta bien.. este sistema esta funcionando hace 3 años mas o menos.

Gracias gente, un regalo del cielo esta comunidad, les aviso.

----------

